# Do you like electronic dance music with a hint of gaming melody?



## Okamio (Oct 24, 2017)

If you like techno, trance, house, or video game remixes, then you my friend should check out my submissions on furaffinity.
Or...
go to my soundcloud page for even more!
www.soundcloud.com: BPositiv3
If you want to critique, please be considerate and not a troll.
Thanks!
RAVE ON!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 24, 2017)

I dig it, man!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 25, 2017)

I wouldn't produce it if I didn't love it XD


----------



## Okamio (Oct 25, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I dig it, man!
> 
> View attachment 22597 View attachment 22598 View attachment 22599


Hehe, thank you!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

For your consideration. Music only (static art)


----------



## Okamio (Oct 31, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbpositiv3music%2Falternate-realities-hyper-mix-teaser


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Nov 1, 2017)

Hell yeah. That's what I'm all about! X3 especially electroswing


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)

Well done Okimio!  Thanks for 'da beats ~○~


----------

